# IPAD/IPHONE quel cordon choisir ?



## FB78410 (23 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

les jolis cordons Iphone/Ipad que j'ai achetés, bleu, violet, etc...; sont souvent inefficaces :

- ils ne permettent pas à l'appareil de se charger lorsqu'il est connecté à mon MAC
- la synchronisation est parfois très lente

je suppose... qu'il y a différentes qualités, ou puissances.

Que choisir, j'ai Iphone et Ipad ?
--
Merci.
Françoise


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2015)

FB78410 a dit:


> Que choisir, j'ai Iphone et Ipad ?


Tout simplement ceux proposés par Apple.


----------



## FB78410 (23 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tout simplement ceux proposés par Apple.


merci !!! 

mais sur Amazon, par exemple, que choisir ?


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2015)

FB78410 a dit:


> mais sur Amazon, par exemple, que choisir ?


Pas sur Amazon ou tout autre site marchand, mais sur le site officiel Apple... http://store.apple.com/fr/iphone/iphone-accessories/cables-docks ...tu auras un descriptif et quels sont les modèles qui supportent tel ou tel type de cordon.

Ou dans un Apple Store ou magasin vendant des cordons certifiés Apple, comme la Fnac, Darty, etc. Là au moins tu seras sûr d'avoir un cordon officiel et pas une pâle copie.


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Y a un double problème avec les câbles Apple... Ils sont très chers et très fragiles... 

Il est rare qu'ils dépassent les un an sans bobo. Souvent ils marchent encore après. Et j'en ai certains dans un état absolument lamentable, la gaine étant quasiment intégralement partie, qui fonctionnent encore parfaitement...

Mais j'ai acheté un iPod nano 2 il y a quelques mois, pour ma collection, et il était livré avec un câble de contrefaçon... L'iPod était incontrôlable quand il était branché avec : écran qui refusait de s'allumer, charge très lente, contrôles capricieux et lenteurs dans l'interface. Le câble est directement passé à la poubelle ! 

À contrario j'ai acheté un iPhone 4S pour mon père à Noël, et il était fourni avec un câble tiers qui marche parfaitement. Je crois que c'est un Belkin, mais je n'en suis pas certain. L'iPod ne fait aucune différence entre ce câble et un modèle Apple. 

L'idéal c'est de TOUJOURS acheter soit des câbles Apple soit des câbles MFI (Made For iPod). C'est la garantie d'avoir des produits parfaitement compatibles, même s'ils sont un peu plus chers que les contrefaçons à 2€. Le logo MFI est sur l'emballage quand le constructeur a adhéré au programme.

Je crois que les basics Amazon sont pas mal. MacG en avait parlé une fois.

http://www.amazon.fr/AmazonBasics-Câble-Lightning-Certifié-Apple/dp/B009SYZ8OC


----------



## daffyb (23 Juin 2015)

Belkin fait de très bons câbles.
Ne pas prendre du NoName


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juillet 2015)

Mes câbles Apple de mon iPhone 3GS, iPad 2, iPhone 4s, sont toujours nickel... Je ne comprend pas comment vous faites pour les abîmer, les câbles officines Apple sont indestructibles...


----------



## Vanton (4 Juillet 2015)

Tu es bien le seul de cet avis... [emoji6] Tous les gens que je connais ont des câbles Apple explosés. 

La seule solution pour ne pas les abîmer c'est de ne quasiment pas les toucher. Brancher le produit, en tenant bien le câble par le bout en plastique, ne pas le vriller, ne pas le tordre, ne pas le tendre... Le retirer en le prenant bien par le bout en plastique...

Mais à l'usage c'est ingérable. Y a toujours un moment où on utilise le tel en charge, où on tire un peu plus qu'il ne le faudrait, où on range un peu rapidement son câble dans un sac parce que le train part dans 10min et qu'on est encore chez soi... Et ces câbles ne pardonnent absolument pas des manipulations un peu vives. Si on ne les ménage pas comme s'ils étaient une relique de Jésus, ils finissent invariablement par s'abîmer aux extrémités.

Et personnellement ce sont les seuls câbles que j'ai réussi à détériorer. J'ai eu des Nokia pendant 11 ans sans abîmer le moindre chargeur. Des consoles portables, des disques externes... Jamais aucun autre câble ne s'est abîmé comme j'ai pu abîmer tous mes câbles Apple.


----------



## cillab (5 Juillet 2015)

pas de cables chinois les acheter chez APPLE et surtout prendre soin de son matériel SVP de la délicatesse


----------



## lineakd (6 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Mes câbles Apple de mon iPhone 3GS, iPad 2, iPhone 4s, sont toujours nickel... Je ne comprend pas comment vous faites pour les abîmer, les câbles officines Apple sont indestructibles...


@Moumou92, je le pensais aussi mais ma fille m'a démontré le contraire... Au moins deux câbles ou trois câbles par an. Le renfort en bout de câble n'est pas suffisamment long.


----------

